# Man! I need a new saddle!



## Epiq45 (Aug 25, 2018)

Well, after a 10 (ish) year hiatus I finally started climbing again after my new climber started showing up whenever he wanted, and this puma saddle just isnt cutting it anymore...time for an upgrade! Now, at my local vermeer they had a few that i was able to put on...the notch sentinel and petzl sequoia srt seemed the most comfy, but in the magazine I just cant stop eyeballing the new tribe monkey beaver...all present options considered, i've got it narrowed down to these 3, but am open to new ones. Anyone have experience with the monkey beaver and/or the other 2? I'd love to hear a users comparison. I'm borrowing a buddies buckingham for a week or so and its better, but not several hundred dollars better...thanks in advance!

PS - i been working on my weight, but i weigh 220lbs. About 5 years ago i was sitting at 177 with almost nothing left to lose when i quit my gym membership. Figured that would be vital info in the comfort department!


----------



## ATH (Aug 25, 2018)

Not much help on those...but I really like the Tree Motion.

I was also looking at the Ergovation when I bought this 2 or 3 years ago.

I forget why, but I had ruled out the Sequoia back then.

The Sentinel looks pretty nice.

Can you still get a Monkey Beaver? I thought they were discontinued? It certainly looks really comfortable, and I have heard good comments about it.


----------



## Jed1124 (Aug 25, 2018)

I have the Setinel, same as the Sherri edge. A little heavy but real comfy. Monkey Beaver is a great saddle but those leg straps are a little funkey. I heard with the additional pads they are pretty good.
You have to try stuff to see what you like. Sounds like where your coming from anything should be a good upgrade.


----------



## joezilla11 (Aug 25, 2018)

I’ve been on a treemotion for 4 years and the monkey beaver is a big upgrade in comfort. I bought the extra leg padding but found it more comfortable without them. They felt bulky and hot! The treemotion is good and has great maneuverability but the MB just holds u like a baby


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 26, 2018)

I have 9 climbers all with new Petzl sequoia saddles and they love it.
Jeff


----------



## greengreer (Aug 26, 2018)

I've only tried the notch saddle on, never climbed in it. Climbed in a sequoia once and it was ok. Been in new tribe stuff for a few years, first the onyx now the monkey beaver. Hands down the most comfortable saddle I've been in. My only complaint with the onyx was the waist belt when you're standing in hooks all day. The mb has solved the problem for me. It's extremely comfortable standing or sitting. You can still buy them directly from their website but they don't sell them thru the big retailers any more.


----------



## Epiq45 (Aug 26, 2018)

ATH said:


> Not much help on those...but I really like the Tree Motion.
> 
> I was also looking at the Ergovation when I bought this 2 or 3 years ago.
> 
> ...





Yeah man it's in the current catalog...and i've gotten used to being able to move my leg pads forward and back when i need to and that kind of goes out the window...the sequoia and sentinel felt similar to be, the sequoia srt being a little higher quality. I've also heard great things about the matt cornell because it's leg straps move like i like and it is 100% rebuildable. ALL of the load bearing parts can be replaced.


----------



## Epiq45 (Aug 26, 2018)

jefflovstrom said:


> I have 9 climbers all with new Petzl sequoia saddles and they love it.
> Jeff



The SRT version? I kind of bounce back and forth between SRT and DDRT depending on what i need to do...if memory serves me right, the standard sequoia is for moving ropes and the SRT version does it all and has a couple more loops and whatnot...it was comfy for sure, i just want to be comfy for a long time for the investment


----------



## Epiq45 (Aug 26, 2018)

greengreer said:


> I've only tried the notch saddle on, never climbed in it. Climbed in a sequoia once and it was ok. Been in new tribe stuff for a few years, first the onyx now the monkey beaver. Hands down the most comfortable saddle I've been in. My only complaint with the onyx was the waist belt when you're standing in hooks all day. The mb has solved the problem for me. It's extremely comfortable standing or sitting. You can still buy them directly from their website but they don't sell them thru the big retailers any more.



The only reason i even know about the Monkey Beaver is because i seen it in the Vermeer catalog i picked up at the local vermeer shop....sounds like i'm lucky to have even heard of it! I'll ask if they can get one in so i can try it on.


----------



## greengreer (Aug 26, 2018)

Vermeer stores are linked with Sherrill tree as far as I know so they aren't going to be able to get a monkey beaver for you to try. Your best bet is finding someone who has one near you or just buying one and return it if you don't like it. 
I think the only difference between the Sequoia and the srt model is the rated attchment for the chest harness.


----------



## ATH (Aug 26, 2018)

greengreer said:


> ... You can still buy them directly from their website but they don't sell them thru the big retailers any more.


OK...I saw it no longer available at some retailers. Here is New Tribe's store:
https://newtribe.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=223 "
This listing says Monkey Beaver saddles are SOLD OUT, but that only means that New Tribe is no longer selling this exciting arborist saddle directly to you.
We're still building Monkey Beaver, but now you can get it online exclusively through the MonkeyBeaver.com website."

So here: https://monkeybeaver.com/index.php/2-uncategorised/5-mb-arborist-saddle

I don't need a new saddle, but if I did, that would be at the top of my looking list.

The Matt Cornell is no longer available as I understand it. He made some social media comments that were misconstrued and upset the wrong people. Killed its market. (not trying to go off topic with that here... see tree buzz if you care to read/comment more). Saw a very gently used one for sale over there a week or two ago. I had tried one on when I bought my Tree Motion. I didn't really like it. If I cut a weight bearing part of my saddle, I guess I'd wish for that, but haven't done so in 12+ years of climbing. I can replace the pads on my tree Motion. So far my track record suggests that it is more likely those will stink to high heaven from butt sweat than I'll cut it. Letting it dry out in the sun before putting it away seems to have slowed that process too.


----------



## Epiq45 (Sep 6, 2018)

ATH said:


> The Matt Cornell is no longer available as I understand it. He made some social media comments that were misconstrued and upset the wrong people. Killed its market. (not trying to go off topic with that here... see tree buzz if you care to read/comment more). Saw a very gently used one for sale over there a week or two ago. I had tried one on when I bought my Tree Motion. I didn't really like it. If I cut a weight bearing part of my saddle, I guess I'd wish for that, but haven't done so in 12+ years of climbing. I can replace the pads on my tree Motion. So far my track record suggests that it is more likely those will stink to high heaven from butt sweat than I'll cut it. Letting it dry out in the sun before putting it away seems to have slowed that process too.




Man that surprises me....i really want one lol


----------



## Epiq45 (Sep 6, 2018)

greengreer said:


> Vermeer stores are linked with Sherrill tree as far as I know so they aren't going to be able to get a monkey beaver for you to try. Your best bet is finding someone who has one near you or just buying one and return it if you don't like it.
> I think the only difference between the Sequoia and the srt model is the rated attchment for the chest harness.




It's in vermeer's catalog...and yes they are linked with sherrill tree as well...according to some people around town, even the other shops order from vermeer because it's cheaper than going right to sherril tree


----------



## greengreer (Sep 6, 2018)

I don't now how misconstrued it was... He showed his ass big time. Cool saddle and all but there are better options out there


----------



## Epiq45 (Sep 16, 2018)

Bah! Still undecided...and still bouncing around between the Notch Sentinel, Petzl Sequoia SRT, and New Tribe Monkey Beaver. I may need some persuasion one way or the other LOL


----------



## greengreer (Sep 17, 2018)

Monkey beaver. Send me your card number. I'll order it for you


----------



## Epiq45 (Sep 17, 2018)

greengreer said:


> Monkey beaver. Send me your card number. I'll order it for you



i'm about 99% sure this is what i'll wind up with


----------



## ATH (Sep 17, 2018)

So buy it already!


----------



## Epiq45 (Sep 23, 2018)

One monkey beaver saddle....ordered. Threw on a transporter as well, because why not!


----------



## woodchip rookie (Oct 8, 2018)

Dod they say how long it would take to get it? Says "backorder"


----------



## Epiq45 (Oct 11, 2018)

woodchip rookie said:


> Dod they say how long it would take to get it? Says "backorder"



talked to August yesterday...he said they MIGHT ship by the end of the month...i'm seriously contemplating canceling and ordering an ergo...i have 5 storm damaged removals between monday and tuesday...and i need something solid and i need it without a 7-8 week wait...

EDIT: After sitting here for 20 minutes and cooling off a little...I'm going to grab one of whatever my local vermeer has, and when the MB gets here, i'll have a safe backup...no worries...i think they have ergo's, sentinels, and sequoia's up there right now.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Oct 11, 2018)

Is there a Vermeer dealer in central ohio for that stuff?


----------



## ATH (Oct 11, 2018)

You ever get things from Midwest Arborist Supplies in Grand Rapids? I've always been happy dealing with them with mail ordered stuff. Sherrill has also been good...so nothing against getting through Vermeer!


----------



## Epiq45 (Oct 17, 2018)

ATH said:


> You ever get things from Midwest Arborist Supplies in Grand Rapids? I've always been happy dealing with them with mail ordered stuff. Sherrill has also been good...so nothing against getting through Vermeer!




Not really, sherrill and vermeer are linked up, sherrill bought tree stuff, and midwest arborist supply orders all their stuff from vermeer...so walking into the store, its cheaper at vermeer usually by a couple bucks....plus vermeer is a little closer. BTW that saddle showed up an hour ago


----------



## Epiq45 (Oct 17, 2018)

Just hanging around lol....i have a busy day today but will get it all adjusted up tonight! So far this is easily THE most comfy belt i've ever put on. By a long shot. After the pic i adjusted the legs a little so its easier to sit upright....man i love this thing!


----------



## woodchip rookie (Oct 17, 2018)

Ineedat


----------



## anymanusa (Oct 25, 2018)

I bought a Petzl Sequoia srt for $380 on sale. If I were going to be using it for daily work, I would have definitely looked long and hard at the Sentinal, Treemotion, monkeybeaver, and possibly to treeaustria 3.2.

As it is, the Petzl will be great for my recreational tree use at that price point.


----------



## woodchip rookie (Oct 25, 2018)

Where is the sale?


----------



## anymanusa (Oct 26, 2018)

woodchip rookie said:


> Where is the sale?


Unfortunately I think it's over with now but it was at Wes spur. It ended October 14th


----------

